# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Hàng hoa bán rong - nét duyên Hà Nội

## nguyetnt

Người *Hà Nội* vốn yêu hoa, phố phường *Hà Nội* bốn mùa tràn ngập sắc hoa. Hoa từ ngoại thành vào trên những chiếc xe đạp cũ kỹ và những đôi quang gánh cần cù của những mẹ, những chị len lỏi khắp phố phường, ngõ ngách của Hà thành. Nhiều người Hà Nội cho rằng, những gánh hàng hoa là nét đẹp dịu dàng, thơ mộng của thủ đô.


Những hàng hoa lưu động, rong ruổi khắp phố phường, tạo nên một nét đẹp đặc trưng. Hình ảnh chiếc xe đạp chở đầy hoa, len lỏi trên những con phố bỗng trở thành những điểm nhấn, những nét duyên để lại ấn tượng sâu sắc trong lòng du khách một lần đến thăm Hà Nội.


Nhiều du khách từ miền Nam ra thăm thủ đô đã nhận xét, Hà Nội là nơi có nhiều hàng hoa bán rong nhất trong các thành phố trên khắp cả nước. Ảnh chụp bên đường Yên Phụ, quận Tây Hồ, *Hà Nội*.


Cư dân phố cổ sẽ thấy thiêu thiếu điều gì đó nếu chưa có bình hoa tươi chưng trong nhà mình như một nhu cầu thường ngày. Và những hàng hoa rong luôn có mặt từng góc phố từ sáng sớm.


Những gánh hàng hoa tô điểm cho *Hà Nội* với bao nhiêu sắc màu tươi trẻ: đỏ - tím - trắng - vàng...


Hoa hàng rong hầu như chỉ dành cho người yêu hoa và chơi hoa, chứ không dành cho việc tặng mang tính lễ nghi bởi hoa hàng rong không có vẻ đẹp kiểu cách, cầu kỳ như hoa ở tiệm.


Nếu ai hiểu được sự nhọc nhằn của người trồng hoa, cùng mưa nắng vất vả trên những chặng đường của người bán hoa hẳn sẽ yêu hoa và yêu... *Hà Nội* hơn.


Như những ông mặt trời bé con, hoa hướng dương vươn lên lung linh đẹp xinh với sắc vàng của nắng.


Theo lời của chị bán hàng, đây là một loại hoa păng xê mới và được rất nhiều người chơi hoa ưa thích.


Trong cái nắng dịu dàng của mùa thu, sắc tím của hoa bách nhật
khiến cho những gánh hàng hoa quyến rũ thêm bội phần.


Xuân, hạ, thu, đông… mỗi mùa, *Hà Nội* đều có một loài hoa đặc trưng riêng. Và cứ thế, bốn mùa qua đi, mùa nào cũng thấy *Hà Nội* rất duyên khi gánh hàng hoa xuống phố, tô điểm hương sắc cho phố phường, làm nên nét đẹp riêng cho thành phố nghìn năm tuổi…


Theo: Hải Băng / TBKTSG Online

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## h20love

ôi HN đẹp tóa

----------


## lovetravel

nét văn hóa của HN  :love struck:

----------

